# [solved] wpa+psk iwl4965, again :/

## November

I cannot set my wireless connection via intel 4965, my configs:

```
name -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #7 SMP Wed Feb 4 18:20:08 CET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
lspci | grep 49

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 49 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 802

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_TKIP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_PS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_MPL_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LOWTX_FRAME_DUMP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_SPECT_MGMT_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="dom"

    bssid=00:04:61:58:0D:F7

    proto=WPA RSN

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP

    psk="5pazdziernik"

    priority=0

    }
```

```
wpa_supplicant -v 

wpa_supplicant v0.6.4

Copyright (c) 2003-2008, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors
```

```
 equery -p list iwl

!!! unknown global option -p, reusing as local option

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 (1)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6 (0)

[-P-] [M~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8 (0)

[-P-] [M~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.2.8 (1)

[-P-] [M~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.18 (0)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0)

[-P-] [M~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.23 (1)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 (0)

```

And now when i try to run wpa_sup 

```
gentoo novi # wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 13 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     64 6f 6d                                          dom             

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 04 61 58 0d f7

proto: 0x3

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x18

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=12): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='dom'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:e8:5f:1b:ab

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface wlan0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

gentoo novi # rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0

gentoo novi # wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 13 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     64 6f 6d                                          dom             

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 04 61 58 0d f7

proto: 0x3

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x18

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=12): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='dom'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:e8:5f:1b:ab

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..

```

then dhcpcd go go go 

```
dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

```

and nothing...

When I use wpa_sup without backgroung option I have sth like that

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 13 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     64 6f 6d                                          dom             

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 04 61 58 0d f7

proto: 0x3

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x18

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=12): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='dom'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:e8:5f:1b:ab

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Control interface directory not empty - leaving it behind

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

Any ideas?Last edited by November on Fri Feb 06, 2009 1:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that :

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

After that reboot and run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## d2_racing

And just to be sure, post this :

```

# equery list iwl

# lsmod

# rc-update show

```

----------

## November

ugh, I had wrong mac adress in wpa_sup.conf however its still doesnt work. Now i've got sth like this

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="dom"

    #bssid=00:04:61:58:0D:F7

    proto=WPA RSN

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP

    #psk="5pazdziernik"

    psk=5c919184c75914fa022a7fa0270b8a96e70db05d2f384b33e031e900d32811f9

    priority=0

    }

```

 I also changed config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )  for config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" ), is it ok?

And now when restarting dev.

```
gentoo novi # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

gentoo novi # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:dd:e7:60  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:fedd:e760/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:854 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:914 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:489540 (478.0 KiB)  TX bytes:154372 (150.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:e8:5f:1b:ab  

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:e8ff:fe5f:1bab/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2147 (2.0 KiB)  TX bytes:4747 (4.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-5F-1B-AB-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

gentoo novi # iwconfig   

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"dom"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:22:3F:13:D0:90   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-37 dBm  Noise level=-92 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

gre0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

gentoo novi # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:22:3f:13:d0:90

ssid=dom

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

gentoo novi # wpa_cli       

wpa_cli v0.6.4

Copyright (c) 2004-2008, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

Selected interface 'wlan0'

Interactive mode

> <2>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Associated with 00:22:3f:13:d0:90

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Associated with 00:22:3f:13:d0:90

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

```

it looks as if there was problem with password? I used 

 wpa_passphrase dom 5pazdziernik

network={

	ssid="dom"

	#psk="5pazdziernik"

	psk=7954994a7f51318d1831e3493a57ad459287b598ecf06ddfa4a78c74c06fa775

}

to be sure that it is ok. 

And list you asked in latest post

```
gentoo novi # equery list iwl 

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 (1)

gentoo novi # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                50336  0 

snd_seq_device          8660  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            39520  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         442124  1 

snd_pcm                72392  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

nvidia               7797960  30 

snd_timer              21776  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    54984  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8736  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10000  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

gentoo novi # rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           net.wlan0 |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

             urandom | boot      
```

I've my wireless compiled in kernel as '*' not module. List of my compiled wireless things is in first post.

In wpa_cli when typing scan_results 

 scan_results 

bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid

00:22:3f:13:d0:90	2457	216	[WPA-PSK-TKIP]	dom

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, we will try something :

```

# rc-update del net.wlan0

```

Also try this one :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

   ssid="dom"

   psk="5pazdziernik"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   priority=5

}

```

For the record WPA, doesn't support CCMP, it's WPA2 that support that.

Also, can you confirm that your router is set to WPA TKIP ?

Or maybe you use WPA2 and you didn't configure your proto properly...

```

network={

   ssid="dom"

   psk="5pazdziernik"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP

   priority=5

}

```

After doing the change, reboot your box and post this :

```

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## November

its working!  My conf looks like that

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=0

network={

    ssid="dom"

    #bssid=00:04:61:58:0D:F7

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    psk="5pazdziernik"

    #psk=5c919184c75914fa022a7fa0270b8a96e70db05d2f384b33e031e900d32811f9

    priority=0

    }

```

Problem was that in proto after wpa I had rsn, and password in hex form didnt worked for me. Thx for help.

I also managed to archive connection with WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] crypt, by changing in proto wpa into wpa2

----------

## d2_racing

Nice, can you post your new /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## November

Configs thats work with netgear wgr614

WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=0

network={

    ssid="dom"

    #bssid=00:04:61:58:0D:F7

    proto=WPA2

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    psk="5pazdziernik"

    #psk=5c919184c75914fa022a7fa0270b8a96e70db05d2f384b33e031e900d32811f9

    priority=0

    }

```

WPA-PSK [TKIP]

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=0

network={

    ssid="dom"

    #bssid=00:04:61:58:0D:F7

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    psk="5pazdziernik"

    #psk=5c919184c75914fa022a7fa0270b8a96e70db05d2f384b33e031e900d32811f9

    priority=0

    }

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" ) 
```

----------

